# Western Theme for 2014 - Tombstone, pop. 0



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I know of at least one other Western/Ghost Town theme for 2014, so thought I would start gathering ideas here, as well as posting progress. Today, I completed my ghost town jail backdrop that is going to cover a window behind my ghost sheriff. The backdrop is painted on a full-size white sheet stretched across a wooden frame. Keep in mind, my props are mostly very kid-friendly, as I have tiny grandsons who are who I mainly do it for (besides myself, our kids and their friends, and then the neighbors). 










Another project, which I completed earlier, was to make these Big Lots lanterns look rusty by dabbing on different paint colors with a sponge. I used oranges, reds, and browns to change them from black to rusty-looking.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Love them both! I got some lanterns like that at Ikea. Think they were less than $5.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

A couple of rubber rattlesnakes could go a long way. If you're looking for music, our own indiejeannie has some stuff that would be a perfect fit for your theme.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

PIB, you are off to a great start already. The ghost in the jail is so cool and those lanterns are awesome !! Great job on making them look rusted old.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

Bethany, the lanterns were on clearance, so also under $5 if I remember correctly - great deal.

AMM - rattlesnakes are scary - I hope to find at least one sizable snake for the haunt this year.

frogkid, thank you for your compliments. I usually get something big done in February, and it is only the 1st!! It might be hard to tell, but the jail is about 5-feet tall.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

So, funny enough, this was my 3-year-old grandson's favorite prop last year at our "Midnight Carnival." So, I thought he should make a comeback this year.










As a rodeo clown:










Works for me, and I know Caleb will appreciate it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the western carnie guy! I will keep my eyes on the lookout for things for you. I sometimes run across cowskulls and numerous western things. I remember seeing a coiled up and striking pose of rattle snake somewhere. Maybe I will run across it again. Let me know of any specifics you can't find. I am in Texas.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

The lanterns are gorgeous and I love that clown...he needs a barrel to pop out of


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

have you seen hollywood haunters http://www.youtube.com/user/HollywoodHaunter
you tube channel? They did an old western theme last year. It was awesome.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

PIB I swear a lot of things that go on clearence in other state NEVER go on clearence here.  I was watching the led lanterns that everyone said they got on clearence at Big Lots, never went down in price here. 
Love the rodeo Clown. Is you ghost painted in Glow in the dark paint? Loving what you're doing!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I really appreciate all the input and suggestions, Thank you!!

Printersdevil, Thanks, I am sure you have lots of perfect items in Texas.
Deadna, the barrel for the clown is a good idea. 
Matrixmom, thanks for the link. I had not seen the HH haunt. It was really fun and was a great set-up. I really liked the TNT gag. Could be very doable. The panning for body parts was really cool too. 
Bethany, no, I just used white craft paint on the ghost, but GID is a nice idea. Maybe I will add some on top of the white.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

PIB, they even sell dried cow patties (uh poop) with some grass under them. They are a novelty item for the person who has everything. We went out into a pasture and picked up a bunch and a florist donated enough corsage boxes one year for the varsity football team. We were playing a team called the Farmers in the playoffs. We put in a note that said Beat the Crop out of the Farmers. We had some flack over using the word crap so used crop and just lightened up the "o" letter.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> have you seen hollywood haunters http://www.youtube.com/user/HollywoodHaunter
> you tube channel? They did an old western theme last year. It was awesome.


I just looked at this...love it, those cactus are great! well, it all is..but cactus looked good and easy..lol


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

you did a great job on the lanterns....I tried to do that with one of the karaoke machines I got, it just looks like it has a big growth on it


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I just looked at your album, you have got some great things gathered up. It's going to be fun following along.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

I think this serves as pretty conclusive evidence that it ain't easy bein' a rodeo clown. . . lol
In all seriousness, nice execution, I like it a lot


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

printersdevil, that was a clever use of the cow patties, lol.
kelloween, when you view the whole walk-through of their haunt, it is an unbelievable amount of work. I was also checking out the cacti.
offmymeds, thank you. For the lanterns, I used this really rough sea sponge (sold with art supplies) and it made the rust look more believable. You don't press hard, and you don't want a lot of paint on the sponge. 
jetskijigsaw, haha, and thank you, he is a favorite prop of ours.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I have a sea sponge in my painting stuff, i'll try that on the other machine I have. Thanks


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

PIB, I saw these and thought maybe you could use them for something..


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

THanks, Kelloween. Those are really cool-looking.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

While the paint is drying on the banner for the ghost town, I thought I would post a couple other items I have found for the haunt. First, here's the banner, painted on a cloth window valance.











Then, we found this steer skull at a flea market.










My Secret Winter Reaper sent me this vest as a teaser.











And I found a couple "rifles" at yard sales that I think I will paint brown and black,.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Your banner looks good. Great find on the skull and those guns will look good with a coat of paint.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

you're collecting some great stuff for your theme! Saw one of those skulls last thurs at a flea market, they wanted $45 for it. 

banner looks great! Are you going to have a Saloon scene?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks OMM and Bethany, and yes, I like to use this old table and chairs I have, so there will be some gunslingers playing poker at it in the saloon. Also a hotel and hot bath next door.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's of interest, but I know it caught my attention, Spectral Illusions released a niche video piece (last year, year before?) that was western specific, and I thought it would be a nifty addition in a western themed haunt in a Pepper's Ghost or rear projection scenario:


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for showing that, Defenestrator, that would be so cool as part of the Western theme.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

PIB, that steer skull is great. I have been watching for things for you. I didn't think about rifles. I used to see them and toy guns and belts and spurs all the time at sales. Great start! I love your sign. What is it painted on? I think I have a fake cactus somewhere that is small enough to ship. I will look for you. I sold several large ones in my last garage sale.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, Printersdevil. The ghost town's banner is painted on a window valance, so I will string it up with a rope.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Paint It Black said:


> I know of at least one other Western/Ghost Town theme for 2014, so thought I would start gathering ideas here, as well as posting progress. Today, I completed my ghost town jail backdrop that is going to cover a window behind my ghost sheriff. The backdrop is painted on a full-size white sheet stretched across a wooden frame. Keep in mind, my props are mostly very kid-friendly, as I have tiny grandsons who are who I mainly do it for (besides myself, our kids and their friends, and then the neighbors).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cute stuff!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

If you haven't already check out this Pinterest board by PumpkinPie



http://www.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-old-west-ghost-town/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lots of western town/ghost town things on sale at http://buycostumes.com

Check out the backdrops, signs, etc. Some pretty cool things for cheap..


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas, Printersdevil!!

Here are my two rifles that I finally painted today. The paint job isn't that great, but they will be up on the roof with the skeletons who will be firing them, so I think it works OK. 










They were pretty neon before:


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Good job PIB - on the roof you can get away with alot of stuff.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I think they look great


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

One of our local dollar stores had cowboy hats last year. Cheap way to put hats on a lot of characters and all your party guests as well.

Someone on here a few years posted a great way to make barbed wire: some old twin-wire cords (like speaker wire or something similar) with pieces of cut rubber bands tied every few inches, painted to look rusty. Very realistic and kid-safe.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I saw a pin on Pinterest about making barbed wire. You could probably find it.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

More great ideas. Thanks! I did get some fake barbed wire already from Oriental Trading Co. The hats at the dollar store are a good idea. 

Today I got a costume for my skeleton saloon girl from BuyCostumes.com and I love how detailed and nice it is.










It came with a headband and long lacy gloves too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That costume is awesome! She is going to be the best dressed girl in town!!!


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

This is my theme this year also! I am starting on my tumbleweeds on Saturday. I am still looking for a good tutorial for a cactus or an inexpensive place to buy a fake one!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

That's cool, scheibla. How are you making tumble weeds?


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

I am going to use this tutorial and probably a lot of trial and error!

http://www.ehow.com/how_8533169_make-tumbleweed-prop.html


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Not sure if they are still available - since the sites show 'out of stock' on this, but www.thinkgeek.com had a great "audio reality costume" called MegaStomp Panic that sold for about $25? Always thought it would be a fun addition to a costume and they had a cool 'gunslinger' effect.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osi5EKRC0Eg 1:50 into the video.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

scheibla said:


> I am still looking for a good tutorial for a cactus or an inexpensive place to buy a fake one!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NZyasBUr44&list=PLG5Uhh995RKzgTCjo_KX1eY8_dh5Auhks

or

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYxi5SilTT4&list=PLG5Uhh995RKzgTCjo_KX1eY8_dh5Auhks&index=3


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok, so the tumbleweed project was an absolute bust this weekend. The balloons would deflate before the glue had dried (maybe cheap balloons or too strong of glue?). Also, the ones that did make it did not look like tumbleweeds. 

Back to the drawing board on this one!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bummer about the tumbleweed project.

The cactus tutorials are great!


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

This is my invitation for this year! It always starts to seem more real when you get the invites! Digi Baby Design on Etsy designed it for me!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooooh, the invitation looks great!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

"Halloween Hootenanny" - love it!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Today was our first day decorating outdoors. (We had to wait until after our HOA group did their monthly walk-around the complex, LOL). I was able to get the ghost sheriff together. He is a 6-ft-tall mannequin. Also the cowboy bath, and a few other things. The big bubbles are just those packages that apples come in at Costco. It was great to get started. Here are a few photos:


























This last picture is where I will make the Saloon. Still lots to do.

What's fun is finding all the things I received from various SR exchanges and can now use for the display. So many great details that I would have never otherwise thought of or found. So thanks again, Reapers!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

That's great - I love that he's still got his boots on.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great looking props and setup. I love those "bubble". Where did you find these? I don't think I have ever seen them. I have a huge and deep corner jetted tub that I would love to have lots of "bubbles" for as a Witch's Spa.

Dang, I see it says Costco and we don't have one!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks all. 

printersdevil, I have also seen where people use those clear plastic Christmas ornaments, along with bubble wrap which is also in my tub.

Tonight I adjusted the lights going through the steer skull and was really pleased with the result.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking Good!! Can't wait for more pics!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg PIB, that looks phenomenal! !!! I love everything!!!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love the sherriff, and the ox head. Perfect.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love it PIB!!! 
The Sheriff looks great and LOVE the bubble bath!! 
Are the little one's going to dress as cowboys this year?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments guys. I will post more photos as I get more done. 

OMM, so funny you ask about the grandsons. I did get them little cowboy outfits for this year. When I spoke to the 4-yr-old about it, he said no, he was dressing as Ironman. So I asked, "Can Ironman wear a cowboy hat?" LOL I am sending them their outfits anyway. I am sure they will play in them.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I forgot to ask, where did you find the mask....I love it!!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Haha, kids are so funny.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> I forgot to ask, where did you find the mask....I love it!!!!


 I actually found the mask last year at a thrift store. Immediately, I thought how perfect it would be for an old West scene.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Got the sign for the saloon made today. I found the chalkboard with shutters around it at TJ Max a while back and it just reminded me of saloon doors, so would make a good sign for the ghost town's watering hole. Today, I finally got it drawn up. 










I like the way the corpsed pumpkins look at night. This was a fun project I worked on this summer.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those pumpkins look great and so does the sign!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

omg Paint, everything is looking GREAT! I love this theme.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

How did I miss this thread?!?!
I love it all!  I want to follow along.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

So, the outdoor areas we decorate include a long side patio, corner and front garden patch, and front porch of our condo, which is on the corner of the building where everyone walks by. There is also a roof above the patio and an upstairs window that I like to use, since we don't have much space. Here is the plan I drew up for this year for the roof and upstairs window. 










I wanted it to look like the town was under attack, with arrows sticking out of the roof everywhere. So for a SR, Bethany made me some arrows - the colorful ones you see in the photo below. I also found some at a yard sale. So armed with the arrows needed, we just had to find a way to have them look like they were shot into the roof. Hubby just came in with this sample of how it will work. We will paint the wood to match the roof. I am so excited about this coming together!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I love it!! I cannot wait to see it all.
Your sketch is wonderful too.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol, LOVE IT!!!! such a cute, clever, unexpected little touch


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The Saloon Girl made her appearance today at the Tombstone Saloon. So did Davy Crocket. He is hoping to get a card game going soon.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome additions. Love the arrow idea, too.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Several weeks ago, I was getting in my car to go to the grocery store, when I heard the neighbor call me over to his garage. He asked if I could use some rubber chickens? Well, of course!! haha. He said he'd had them in his garage for three years, and could never think of what to do with them. I think I can use them in several of my themes, beginning this year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

A random act of kindness + rubber chickens ... You don't see that every day!!  That is wonderful!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the chickens...so unexpected and funny.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Davy found another card player, but the new guy doesn't like to lose. He's brought a gun to the table, and wears a black hat. Another saloon girl showed up to work today too.


----------



## Yombe (Oct 6, 2014)

Several years ago I helped with a Western-themed haunt. The title of it was "BOO-t Skootin' BOO-gie." We had a Beauty Shop called "Funeral Pallor," (complete with a 2-way mirror and a corpse that showed through when anyone sat on the vanity stool), "Dead Man's Gulch," (faux chuck wagon with food and refreshments), "Campfire Tales" (ghost stories told by a faux campfire), and "Vultures' Last Roost" (graveyard with tombstones.)


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Yombe, those all sound like fantastic ideas for a Western themed haunt.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Your scene looks phenomenal, Paint. You can see how much fun you're having with this theme. Great job!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love the set up PIB! It all looks great. The Grandsons and TOTer's are going to love it!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Tombstone was under attack today, thanks to hubby's help.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

FREAKIN' HILARIOUS! 
I love it!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg too cute...I love it!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice touch. Wish my arrows looked better


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bethany said:


> Nice touch. Wish my arrows looked better


I love the arrows you made. They add contrast in the colors. They show up better and get attention. I am having so much fun this year finding all my SR goodies to add to the display. It makes me think of you guys.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I LOVE THE ARROWS! This theme is so much fun. I am loving it all.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

In the front of our place, we have a small garden (my husband's project), and it usually gets tromped through as I make it into a small cemetery each year. This year, I decided to respect his gardening efforts a little more and keep it a garden. The pink metal flower was a clearance item from Big Lots, with a small foam skull from Michaels attached.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

She's lovely!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

We finally put up the town sign today. It is painted on a window valance. Then we slid 1x2-inch boards into the top and the bottom before suspending it on hooks with twine.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The sharp shootin' ***** fighter got up on the roof today. So I had to post a couple more photos for you.










He still has his moustache and eyebrows from when he was Gomez Addams a couple years ago, LOL.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love gomez! Wow that valance sign is awesome PIB and I love the gardening lady. It all looks superb.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Mary, Mary, quite contrary! The flowers are great, and I love her hat. And Gomez the gunslinger cracks me up - very funny. Gets better and better the more you put up - really great job.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This is so much fun!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your encouraging words...where the deer and the antelope play. Haha. Sorry, too much wild west theme going on around here. 

Today I dug out something from the bottom bin in my Halloween storage. Last year, I saw where people were getting these really cool wanted posters from Dollar General. Since we don't have that store here, I asked Garthgoyle to pick some up for me. I was so happy to find them today. They were just what was needed for the bare windows in the front corner of the condo. Thanks again to Garth!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I love those posters. Dang. We have a Dollar General practically across the street. I don't remember seeing them last year. They are great!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hilda said:


> Oh I love those posters. Dang. We have a Dollar General practically across the street. I don't remember seeing them last year. They are great!


I think I saw where they carried a similar witch one this year. They are made of a thin cardboard.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, there is one for a wicked witch spotted in the forest of something like that. Everything is fabulous, PIB


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking good PIB. I have a CD called Halloween Hootenanny. Hoping I can get a copy burned & send it to you. I haven't listened to it and have no idea where it came from. LOL


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bethany said:


> Looking good PIB. I have a CD called Halloween Hootenanny. Hoping I can get a copy burned & send it to you. I haven't listened to it and have no idea where it came from. LOL


Thanks! And LOL @ your having no idea where it came from. Hahaha.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Thanks! And LOL @ your having no idea where it came from. Hahaha.


Ok did a speed listen to it this morning. The music is in no way related tho a hootenanny!  But is more "beach" movie beat (think surf city meets the munsters  ). I really expected more "country" beats. LOL


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bethany said:


> Ok did a speed listen to it this morning. The music is in no way related tho a hootenanny!  But is more "beach" movie beat (think surf city meets the munsters  ). I really expected more "country" beats. LOL


That might work for next year with the Freaky Tiki theme we are planning.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

CUTE!!! This looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Everything looks just awesome PIB!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Went out last evening to try for some good night shots. Here are a few I thought were pretty good. There are a couple of spotlights here and there, but they are competing with a street lamp that is right outside our condo to light the sidewalk area, so lighting is a bit tricky. I am still experimenting with that. 



































See the street light??!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hahahahaha We too have 'the streetlight'. So I will join you.... 

Ohhhhh it's WONDERFUL! So imaginative. I love all the details. You did a fabulous job. It must be so fun to change it up each year. 
Thank you so much for sharing this Halloween fun with all of us. 
Happy Halloween!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I hate the street light near me I can't use too dim purple lights because you can't even see them. If they moved it down the block just a bit, it would be perfect.
I love the skeleton in the tub PIB!!! the yellow lights that you have hung give off a nice color


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

It must be we halloween people that get the streetlights so close to us. 
Ours made me invest in blackout curtains. 

Paint everything looks faboolous!!! Any of your card players smoking cigars?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

That reminds me to show some more details. Our cowpokes have their own Tombstone brand cigars that Bethany made for me in a SR exchange. 










And here's a close up. The band says, "Tombstone 14," a good souvenir for our 2014 haunt!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL Now I think I need to make my skeletons some cigars.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Our streetlight was out for months then my neighbor calls the city and they fix it. Great!

I love your display, lighting is "spot" on.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> Our streetlight was out for months then my neighbor calls the city and they fix it. Great!
> 
> I love your display, lighting is "spot" on.


I hear the Crossman 760 is a fine air rifle.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The little cowpoke grandsons moved out of state this summer, so I had to mail them their costumes. They went to a Halloween party last night dressed as Sheriff Caleb and Deputy Dog, LOL.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> The little cowpoke grandsons moved out of state this summer, so I had to mail them their costumes. They went to a Halloween party last night dressed as Sheriff Caleb and Deputy Dog, LOL.


Oh my gosh!!!! I have tears in my eyes this is so beautiful!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

You must be heart broken! But they are gorgeous! DeputyDog - what a cute costume!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

SO Cute!!! Love seeing costumes that aren't the "thing of the moment".


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh PIB, how cute, you must miss them terribly.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

They look sooo cute!!!!!! Love it  

And I must say again, everything looks great! Nice cigar, lol


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Deputy Dawg! Deputy Dawg! Deputy Dawg!
(I couldn't help it.)


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

It was so much fun following your progress this year on your theme. Everything turned out great! Great ideas, great setup, great props; everything was fantastically GREAT!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

I wanted to share a few photos from my party! It went really well and I believe we had about 60 - 70 guests!


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

A few more to share!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job, scheibla! Looks very Westerny inside and out. Glad you had a fun party!


----------

